# Trying out something new!



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

summer is gone, days become shorter, perfect time to build some slingshots!

My plan was to build some precision slingshots with less manual input. So I decided to use 3D printed parts for my next projects. I still will use cores to add stiffness and make sure that they don´t fail while shooting. For the first slingshots I used beech plywood and bulletproof polycarbonat as core materials.

























It´s an interpretation of an design from an italian friend of mine. He gave it to me and helped me to develop this slingshot.

The tips are more or less for ttf shooting, even if they look a little bit like universal. You can also shoot it ott but I don´t recommend that.

I prefer to hold it with a pinch grip, but any other grip is also possible.

























The most outstanding feature of this design ist the big ring at it´s back.

This feature shifts the slingshot in perfect shooting position without any kind of palm swell, and keeps your wrist nearly straight while holding it.

So the name for it is "BIGBACK"

What do you think?

Best regards, Stefan


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

the core said:


> Hi guys,
> summer is gone, days become shorter, perfect time to build some slingshots!
> My plan was to build some precision slingshots with less manual input. So I decided to use 3D printed parts for my next projects. I still will use cores to add stiffness and make sure that they don´t fail while shooting. For the first slingshots I used beech plywood and bulletproof polycarbonat as core materials.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness my friend those are BEAUTIFUL!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Spectacular.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you sell these? Can I buy one or trade for one?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great looking frames!

That design looks like a great shooter.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool! Great idea and execution!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Top shelf makery, Freind.
I dig everything about 'em


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I really like the look of these frames.

As a Nerd I can appreciate the 3D printing, and as a TTF shooter with XL hands I am curious about the shape of the handle with the large ring.

Would love to shoot one sometime. Beautiful work, Core.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Well done Stefan. It's a great work and great collaboration.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I really like those small frames !! .. I bet these shoot really nice .. good work!! 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are sweet!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Those look great!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SlingNerd said:


> I really like the look of these frames.
> 
> As a Nerd I can appreciate the 3D printing, and as a TTF shooter with XL hands I am curious about the shape of the handle with the large ring.
> 
> Would love to shoot one sometime. Beautiful work, Core.


I have always been a bit of Geek more so than Nerdy... hard to believe these words had negative connotations... back on topic.

I can appreciate 3D printers as they are one more step toward replicators and use so many different materials in their makery processes.

That said I have never devoted the deep concentrated focus or interest in them due to my discomfort with keeping up with the software side. That and code writting are like wizard spells to me.

I am just ansimple tinkerer with hand tools... and my skill sets would have been elite... 300 years ago. Hahaha...

But seeing all the cool stuff STO has made... and many others here on the SSF and local crafties here in Cookeville and Sparta TN. I am tempted...

One of my favorite 3D printer stories is when on tue International Space Station they printed a specific wrench they needed instead of waiting months and costing financially exponentially more... it cost less than a usd.

Anyone print brass?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown:

Only thing I wanna know is, are You seling these ?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Right!?


Kalevala said:


> :wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown:
> Only thing I wanna know is, are You seling these ?


Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Stunning frames!!! This red one especially.....it's just sooooooo beautiful mate! 
Yep, we really need to know if you are selling these!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

mostho said:


> Well done Stefan. It's a great work and great collaboration.


Thanks Stefano!
At first I wasn't very convinced of your design.
But when I shot it I immediately noticed it's potential.
It looks like a simple boardcut, but it's much more.
Very ergonomic without any ergo gimmicks.
Thanks again for this beautiful design.

I can only encourage everyone here to have a closer look at mosthos slingshots!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> :wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown: :wub: :bowdown:
> Only thing I wanna know is, are You seling these ?


If someone is interested, please pm me!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

SlingNerd said:


> I really like the look of these frames.
> 
> As a Nerd I can appreciate the 3D printing, and as a TTF shooter with XL hands I am curious about the shape of the handle with the large ring.
> 
> Would love to shoot one sometime. Beautiful work, Core.


Thank you Slingnerd,
but what do you mean with XL hands?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

the core said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the look of these frames.
> ...


Dude. You've got a 24" hand span. Are you a professional swimmer perhaps??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > SlingNerd said:
> ...


24 cm equals 9.45 inches .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent frames Bud!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I really like those small frames !! .. I bet these shoot really nice .. good work!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


Yes, they are small...but shoot like big ones :naughty:

But in comparison to your LBS it´s way bigger!









Fork width 2mm wider than the uniphoxx.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@The Core
Whatever I've seen from your hands is great mate!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome !!


the core said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I really like those small frames !! .. I bet these shoot really nice .. good work!!
> ...


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Anyone print brass?


Brass/cuprous alloys a couple different ways actually as well as brass composite. Also occasionally spool up the "old fashioned" printer: the CNC mill.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

the core said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the look of these frames.
> ...


We're very nearly identical in hand size!

Now I definitely want one of these.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

They do look great.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

at first I have to say THANK YOU for all your pleasant comments!

There is one little ergo feature I forgot to mention.

The BIGBACK has two different radii in the grip-zone on both sides.

If you have a closer look at this picture you will maybe recognize this.









The left side is the one with the small radius.

This feature is also mirrored to the other side.









big radius









small radius

But why did I do so....

At the beginning my first build of the BIGBACK had only big radii to maximize comfort. But I noticed, that I was hard to lock the slingshot in my hand in the same position with perfect consistency.

So I made one with smaller radii but i felt a little bit uncomfortable this way.

OK, I normally hold the BIGBACK this way









I lock the slingshot in/with the first joint of my thumb. So I want a small radius at my thumb for better locking and perfect feedback. The bigger radius at my indexfinger provides comfort.

If you prefer to hold hold it this way - lock it at your metacarpophalangeal joint









I recommend to use the area with the bigger radius at your thumb and the radius at your index finger.

It is only a small detail but for me it makes a real difference!

Stefan


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Super nice Stefan. There's a lot of study into these fine frames.

:target:


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

the core

Very, very good Slingshot Red................


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

enzo61 said:


> the core
> 
> Very, very good Slingshot Red................


Thank you Enzo! 
Do you have one?


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

look Great nice work fella looks very much like some I made back in 2015 ATB Phil


----------

